# Solved: convert *.dxa files to windows media



## downriver (Dec 11, 2004)

A friend is trying to convert some video files from "dxa" format (apparently Mac) to something he can view on a windows machine. Can anybody suggest proper software for this?

Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

There's a "free to try" converter here which claims to be able to convert DXA files, but this free-to-try version may have some restrictions such as max file size it will convert: http://www.avi-mp4.com/free-download-avi-mp4-converter.htm

Bear in mind it may not convert DXA files at all, that may be just a false claim. But worth a try if its free trial.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It would probably be easiest to get a Windows version of the Feeble Files, if it exists, or to play the files on a Mac and record the sound through the output.


----------



## downriver (Dec 11, 2004)

That's that last advise I gave my friend -- find a Mac...

Thanks all. I'll close this now.


----------

